# Is his crate too small?



## doodledude (Jul 2, 2009)

He just turned 11 months, and no accidents in the house for a long time (knock on wood!). He's only in this when I'm gone from the house for long periods of time. I'm starting to ween him out of the crate with short trips. 

I thought it would be big enough for him when he was full grown. Used the divider as he got bigger. He hasn't grown in about a month, and is at 42lbs. I have no problem buying a second crate, just didn't want to spend the money if I didn't need to. I can save this one for my next puppy 

The crate is a Midwest Select Triple Door Dog Crate - 1300 Series, 36" x 23" x 25". I haven't measured his height and length, but here are a few pictures that show him inside (via webcam )

Is this crate too small for my dog?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

IMHO I'm no fan of crates but if one is required and he has been accident free for some time I personally feel he could stand to have a bit of a larger crate.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I like for a crate to be of a size for the dog to lie comfortably on his side with his legs fully relaxed and extended.

You might get one that is bigger for this dog.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

The general rule is that he should be able to stand and turn around without hunching over.
He doesn't need a whole lot of room as the crate is supposed to just be a safe place for him to sleep while your gone.


----------



## doodledude (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I think I'll get him a bigger one. I still can't trust him 100% out of the crate when I'm gone, due to being part retriever (he likes to chew on things). Luckily no furniture has been harmed yet.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

pittsabowawa said:


> The general rule is that he should be able to stand and turn around without hunching over.
> He doesn't need a whole lot of room as the crate is supposed to just be a safe place for him to sleep while your gone.


I agree. Also be sure to buy a nice bed & blankets as well


----------



## Alex927 (Nov 2, 2009)

I've been wondering the same exact thing, doodledude.

Everything I've read agrees with what Pitsabowwowa's post. BUt I noticed that when my dog lies down in his bed (in the living room) he likes to lie down on his side with his legs fully outstretched.

The crate I currently have does not allow for this but he can walk in and turn around without hunching. And he can sit without hunching. But I feel like he cant sleep in the position he would prefer to be in.

He can curl up though.....hmm...now I'm considering buying a new crate.

Also for some odd reason he kicks aside all his blankets to one corner of the crate. Wierd. maybe he doesnt like the fabric....


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Alex927 said:


> Also for some odd reason he kicks aside all his blankets to one corner of the crate. Wierd. maybe he doesnt like the fabric....


or maybe he likes the barrier... maybe try covering his crate to see if his blankets stay in place...plus how hot is it in your home? The bedding could be causing him to get overheated and it does sound like he's ready to bump up a size. check craigs list or even sometimes local shelters get crates donated to them.


----------



## Alex927 (Nov 2, 2009)

Dog_Shrink said:


> or maybe he likes the barrier... maybe try covering his crate to see if his blankets stay in place...plus how hot is it in your home? The bedding could be causing him to get overheated and it does sound like he's ready to bump up a size. check craigs list or even sometimes local shelters get crates donated to them.


its a tad chilly in the nyc area but lately its been nice.

I dont have one of those metal crates...I bought those plastic airline standard kennels.

will def check CL. thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes, it is way too small.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

pittsabowawa said:


> The general rule is that he should be able to stand and turn around without hunching over.
> He doesn't need a whole lot of room as the crate is supposed to just be a safe place for him to sleep while your gone.


The rule isn't just being able to stand up and turn around. Since as you say it is supposed to be a safe (and comfortable I might add) place to sleep, the dog also needs to be able to lie down. The rule I have always read is, stand up, turn around, and lay down fully stretched out. 

In my opinion, the dog pictures is definately in too small of a cage.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I would say it's time to upgrade to a bigger crate. 

This got me curious though, does anyone think Mina needs more room?


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm going to recheck Sandy's crate also.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes I think Mina is due for an upgrade hon. Since I really am no fan of crates I would suggest the most humane sizing should be laying the dog on it's side and measure the length from shoulder blade to tip of leg and add 5-7 inches for comfort.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Yes I think Mina is due for an upgrade hon. Since I really am no fan of crates I would suggest the most humane sizing should be laying the dog on it's side and measure the length from shoulder blade to tip of leg and add 5-7 inches for comfort.


You know the funny thing, we just bought this kennel last saturday.  It's the largest size that brand makes and it's recommended for goldens, labs, etc. Ahwell, perhaps I'll be back to looking.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Any particular reason you went with plastic insted of wire? I know the wire has sooo many more sizes... and btw to ALL those who crate... using an ex pen is just as safe if your dog isn't messing in it's crate and affords them a TON more room and area to play and lessens anxiety.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Any particular reason you went with plastic insted of wire? I know the wire has sooo many more sizes... and btw to ALL those who crate... using an ex pen is just as safe if your dog isn't messing in it's crate and affords them a TON more room and area to play and lessens anxiety.


When I'm at work Mina will tend to grab anything within reach of her kennel and chew it up. My room being as small as it is, I've already lost several blankets. The plastic affords her less opportunity to get things that may be harmful to her.

We would do an expen, but both of my dogs are beautifully adept at jumping over and out of them.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I see... Makes sense... are you sure she's an aussie lab mix cause all I see when I look at her is catahoula leopard dog.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Dog_Shrink said:


> I see... Makes sense... are you sure she's an aussie lab mix cause all I see when I look at her is catahoula leopard dog.


I'm sure about the aussie part because I met mom when I went to pick her up. The lab part is debatable, but it's our best guess. We don't really have catahoulas around here either. 

Here are a few more pictures to better show how she fits.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Any particular reason you went with plastic insted of wire? I know the wire has sooo many more sizes... and btw to ALL those who crate... using an ex pen is just as safe if your dog isn't messing in it's crate and affords them a TON more room and area to play and lessens anxiety.


Both my dogs can escape an expen and they're under 10 lbs, lol. My luck, I suppose.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> Both my dogs can escape an expen and they're under 10 lbs, lol. My luck, I suppose.


2 of mine could escape the expen by the time they were about 5months old....wouldn't work for me either


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Your crate is great on height... it's the width that raises concerns... I swear your dog looks catahoula.. where bouts in Pa are you???


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Your crate is great on height... it's the width that raises concerns... I swear your dog looks catahoula.. where bouts in Pa are you???





































OK why'd that post twice... could a mod please erase the duplicate post please...

Very good chance your pup is aussie/catahoula mix.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh I know she's got room height wise, if she gets much bigger width wise, which I'm sure she will because she's still going to fill out, I'll upgrade again. 

I'm down in southwest pa, I've never seen a catahoula, but I did drive a ways to get Mina so anythings possible. I'll admit readily that she _looks_ like a catahoula, which is no problem for me really because I think they're beautiful.


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm in southwest PA, and I've seen catahoulas here. Not many, but they're out there. And she really does look it.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I think when they're at an age where they are housebroken and can hold their bladder/bowels the crate doesn't need to be as small. They tell you to use the smallest area possible because they will not eliminate in that small of an area. But after they are old enough, they can have much more room since they can hold it longer.

If I still needed to crate Bella, I would definitely want something she could stretch out in. Not like she lets ME stretch out in bed...but her comfort comes first.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

canteloupe said:


> I'm in southwest PA, and I've seen catahoulas here. Not many, but they're out there. And she really does look it.


I'm a bit jealous, I've NEVER seen one in person. Technically dad could've been a catahoula as mom was just an outside dog and dad was a traveling salesman. But mom was definitely aussie.


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

Oops, I got confused about southeastern vs. southwestern PA... I'm an idiot.
I live in southeastern PA, outside Philly.
Maybe it's different here than where you are.


----------



## doodledude (Jul 2, 2009)

MoonStr80 said:


> I agree. Also be sure to buy a nice bed & blankets as well


I've been thinking about trying this. As a puppy he would TEAR them up. So I'd have to do a trial and see if he gets bored.

Thanks for everyones replies to this topic. 

Do you think I only need to go up one notch on the side? I'd like to stick with the same brand and model, so their next size is: 42" x 28" x 30"

That would be 6 inches longer, 5 inches wider, and 5 inches higher.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Off topic but.. your dog is a cutey.. Is he a mix or some breed I don't know (not that I know many ) he kinda reminds me of Benji


----------



## doodledude (Jul 2, 2009)

pittsabowawa said:


> Off topic but.. your dog is a cutey.. Is he a mix or some breed I don't know (not that I know many ) he kinda reminds me of Benji


Thanks! He's actually been compared to Benji before, so you're not the only one. He's also been said to look like the dog from back to the future, Einstein.

As for his breed, he's a golden retriever + poodle mix... yeah goldendoodle 

About half the people that ask about him thinks he's a wheaten terrier.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Dog_Shrink said:


> I swear your dog looks catahoula..


I'd just like to mention that my boyfriend's sister let her Australian Shepherd get pregnant by her black Lab, and Mina looks EXACTLY like the puppies. Two were black, and one was brown, but the rest were blue merle with no white markings at all, just like Mina. They also had the short coat and their faces and heights were very similar to Mina. When I actually first say a picture of Mina I did a double take and thought she might have been one of the puppies I helped raise =D

Here's Basil in his crate. I couldn't get a picture of him laying on his side and stretching his legs out, but he still can. He usually prefers to sleep curled up in the corner taking up about a third of the space though, lol! BTW At first we got him a size lower, but he couldn't lay on his side and stretch out, so we upgraded to this size. In the last pic he looks sorta scrunched up, but he's got several inches behind him, he was just laying weird. He can still scoot back and have enough room to stretch out and lay normally. 


























I'm pretty sure this is an okay size because Basil will willingly go into his crate and curl up for a nap with the door wide open. However, he prefers his fabric carrier for whatever reason, which is about half the size, lol!










We never force him in there, and it was originally intended just for quick transportation whenever we needed it (For instance, on the bus) or for emergency transportation, but Basil loves to go in there and sleep so much that we decided to just leave it open in the living room for him!

BTW, We originally had a dog bed in his crate, but for some reason Basil kept dragging it out of his crate. Towels, blankets, pillows, whatever, he drags everything out of his crate, so we figured he prefers a bare floor, lol!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

doodledude said:


> Thanks! He's actually been compared to Benji before, so you're not the only one. He's also been said to look like the dog from back to the future, Einstein.
> 
> As for his breed, he's a golden retriever + poodle mix... yeah goldendoodle
> 
> About half the people that ask about him thinks he's a wheaten terrier.


OMG he does look like Einstein.


----------



## doodledude (Jul 2, 2009)

So I'm going to stop by the pet store on the way home today. Do you think a 42" x 28" x 30" would be sufficient?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

That size is big enough for my adult male Rottie to stretch out on his side in it, so will probably be great for your (very adorable) dog.


----------



## doodledude (Jul 2, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> That size is big enough for my adult male Rottie to stretch out on his side in it, so will probably be great for your (very adorable) dog.


Haha, thanks. He appreciates the compliment 

Well here he is inside his new "apartment". I think he really likes it! 

And I just bought a bed for him a week ago, so he's still trying to figure out what its all about. 

The bed fits inside his new crate, so this will help him understand its a place for him to sleep on. 

(sorry for the bad pictures, only had my phone handy at the time)

*BEFORE:*









*AFTER:*


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

very nice.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Any particular reason you went with plastic insted of wire? I know the wire has sooo many more sizes... and btw to ALL those who crate... using an ex pen is just as safe if your dog isn't messing in it's crate and affords them a TON more room and area to play and lessens anxiety.


My 3.5 mo pup was a climber and got out of her ex-pen the first day home. She was crate trained and on her own volition goes into her crate to nap or chew a bone (takes bone from me and walk over to the crate, gets inside to chew on it) I'm pretty sure I don't need to lessen her anxiety over the crate, since she doesn't show any.

I don't understand why you do not like crates? Appropriate sized ones that is?

For a wee puppy I think that the ex-pen with crate attached is a great combo. 

My dog is 5mo and 30 lbs, 16" tall and still has accidents in the house from time to time (er right in front of me) and is in a 30X20X25. Sleeps in a 36x24x27 and has a 42x28x30 to move into. To the OP I like the new digs!


----------



## doodledude (Jul 2, 2009)

SandyPuppy said:


> very nice.





NRB said:


> To the OP I like the new digs!


Thanks, I think he will definitely enjoy it. He was watching me as I was putting it together, and as soon as I opened the door he literally ran right in. To me it looked like he had a "wow is this mine!" face


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

It looks like the up grade was just the ticket


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

doodledude said:


> Thanks, I think he will definitely enjoy it. He was watching me as I was putting it together, and as soon as I opened the door he literally ran right in. To me it looked like he had a "wow is this mine!" face


That is so sweet  I'm happy for him.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

It looks awesome!


----------



## Binxie's mommy (Dec 12, 2020)

My binx is 7inches at the shoulder 14 inches from neck to base of tail and 10 pounds (chonky chorkie) I ordered a smaller crate hes in a small one now but sleeps on one side and pees on the other its a 20or 22 awe and 12 inches tall the one i ordered is 18x12x14 is this too small for potty training?


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

This thread is eleven years old. 

For house training purposes, a crate only needs to be large enough for the dog to comfortably lie down, stand up, and turn around. If need be, you can use a divider or otherwise block off part of it to make it as small as need be. My GSD was downright cramped I had to make her crate so small. She eventually caught on, though.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm closing this thread since it is so old, but if you have further crate or potty training questions, please feel free to start a new thread!


----------

